# Iberital MC2 fix and repaint



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Having just upgraded from a 8yr old Krups grinder ( hangs head in shame) to a fleabay £40 mc2 with faulty doser, I thought I would share my fix n paint

1 As arrived - grinds great, doser wont dose, paint looking very tired

~

2 Strip down and remove motor and doser - this really took just 5 mins - could not have been easier - you will need either a stubby Philips driver or extra long to remove doser through holes on back of the body - or cheat by using a stubby inside the body

~

3 Note rubbish foam gasket and step in dispenser shoot.

~

4 00 steel wool to rub down surface







~

5 Spray with etch primer for good base layer then silver spray paint 3 coats then two clear top coats ( I should have mentioned with the silver paint and primer shake it shake it shake it, like a Polaroid Picture - to get a consistent colour.

Part 2 below


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Part 2







~

6 Open doser , remove the magic roundabout then remove the three screws inside to release the bottom of the doser to reveal - broken ratchet spring








7 once fitted the new ratchet spring interfered with the doser arm - I think the model may have changed over the years, so a little bit of filing of the spring gave it clearance. It was also 1mm too long where it connects with the ratchet so again I had to carefully shorten it.

8 Reassemble doser on to painted doser ( 24 hrs later to let paint dry)

9 While the motor was apart I was able to find and mark the point that the grinder blades touched then back it off a few turns ready for adjustment of grind later


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Part 3

~

10 Polish the doser lid with brasso to remove tiny scratches

after n before also remove Iberital label from the front of the machine as it was looking worn and - well - it intrudes into the kitchen - too in your face if you know what I mean.







~

11 finished Grinder

~

12 no idea why the pictures jump around in these posts - I loaded them by each step - any ideas?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

jimbojohn55 said:


> 9 While the motor was apart I was able to find and mark the point that the grinder blades would touch then back it off a few turns ready for adjustment of grind later


Good idea! That will save you hours of 'riding the magic roundabout' as it were.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Good to see a project come to fruition:good:.

I like the footer at the bottom of your post's.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Update - just roughly dialled in the grinder - at finest setting (burrs not touching) - no coffee at all through portafilter - Dammm that was fine powder - it set solid in portafilter ! like cornflour - coffee playdoh! - wound back 3 full turns of adjuster - still nothing then 6 more, then another 6 full turns - 14 g in 5g out - 6 full turns 14g in 74g out in 20 sec , back 3 turns 14g in 30g out - This is still rough as the doser and the grinding chamber tends to hold some of the previous grind.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Good job...but you've went and spoiled it by getting coffee all over it


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

anyone got a jolly that they think is beyond redemption for my next challenge ?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Dialling in an MC2 from scratch is penance!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

hotmetal said:


> Dialling in an MC2 from scratch is penance!


But totally worth it!

~


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> Dialling in an MC2 from scratch is penance!


Amen to that


----------

